# Japanischer Fächerahorn



## Michael H (28. Dez. 2016)

Morsche

Hätte da nächstes Jahr Platz für ein wenig Grünzeug um / am Teich .
  
Das aktuelle Grünzeug kommt raus und ich dachte da so an Japanischen __ Fächerahorn . 
Hab mir jtzt mal einige angeschaut und da gibt es ja auch wieder 100 'te davon in einigen Preisklassen .
Platz hätte ich etwa 1,8 x 0,5 m .
Hat da wer Erfahrungen mit und kann was Empfehlen ...?


----------



## der_odo (28. Dez. 2016)

Moin,
Tips kann man eigentlich nicht viele geben, da es eine extreme Artenvielfalt gibt und jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat.

Ich würde aber einen aufrechtwachsenden Baum nehmen und keinen mit "Schirm", da dieser sich über die Jahre stark ausbreitet und deine Ecke zu klein ist.
Ich würde auch ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben, da die Bäumchen sehr langsam wachsen.
Ich habe einen aufrecht wachsenden Baum mit roter Rinde und grünen Blättern. Die rote Herbstfärbung ist der Hammer!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Dez. 2016)

Hi Michael,

der Platz von 50cm hinter der Mauer (wo z.Z noch die Säulendinger stehen) ist für Acer palmatum auf Dauer net so wirklich geeignet.

selbst "kleine" Sorten werden mal ihre 3-4m hoch und breit

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael H (28. Dez. 2016)

Hallo
Das ihr mir auch immer alles Vermiesen müßt ......
Oder halt erst dort hin und wenn der __ Ahorn größer wiird wo anders hinsetzen .


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Michael,

ich habe einen __ Fächerahorn im 2. Jahr am Teich, er ist bei mir von frühs bis abends der Sonne ausgesetzt. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das wenn es mehrere Tage sehr heiss ist, sich trotz gießen die Blätter einrollen und trocken werden. Also meiner Meinung nach mehr was für den Halbschatten.


----------



## Michael H (28. Dez. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich habe einen __ Fächerahorn im 2. Jahr am Teich, er ist bei mir von frühs bis abends der Sonne ausgesetzt. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das wenn es mehrere Tage sehr heiss ist, sich trotz gießen die Blätter einrollen und trocken werden. Also meiner Meinung nach mehr was für den Halbschatten.


Hallo
Schatten hät ich dort durch meinen anderen Baum im / am Teich .....


----------



## toschbaer (28. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Michael,
ich hab da ein Tipp:

Ulme Hiller
Der Baum wächst schön langsam und lässt sich gut formen.
Schau mal bei Lobos neuem Garten, er hat sich schöne Bäume gezogen (Bernhard denkt aber es ist die chin Ulme)

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Dez. 2016)

Den __ Ahorn kann ich für mich nicht mehr nutzen. Jetzt fängt der Zweite nach 4-5 Jahren an braune Blätter und Äste  zu bekommen.....Das ist diese Pilz im Boden.


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Dez. 2016)

Die Ulme Hillier wird aber auch 4m hoch und die Krone kann auch eine Durchmesser bis 4 m bekommen.


----------



## koiteich1 (28. Dez. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Oder halt erst dort hin und wenn der __ Ahorn größer wiird wo anders hinsetzen .



Hi Michael
das mit dem umsetzen würde ich mir überlegen.
hatte einen schönen __ Fächerahorn der ca. 8 jahre an einem halbschattigen Platz war und wir hatten den dann umgepflanzt.
habe das von einem Bekannten machen lassen der eine Baumschule hat.
Er hatte aber gleich gesagt das der Ahorn das nicht unbedingt verträgt.
Leider hat der Ahorn etwas Federn gelassen und das mit fachkundigem Umsetzen.
Also lieber gleich einen Ort suchen wo er auch bleiben kann.


----------



## toschbaer (28. Dez. 2016)

Ja Roland,
es hängt viel ab, von der Wurzelraumgröße, wie oft dünge ich und lasse ich den Baum so groß werden.
Wie schon geschrieben- __ Ahorn kann schnell Äste werfen und diesen bösen Pilz bekommen (hab ich schon oft erlebt )
Die *Ulmus hollandica Jacqueline Hillier *(ich habe 2 Sorten) lassen sich gut erziehen. Ich glaub Michael möchte gerne Schatten am Teich
und gleichzeitig einen eyecatcher
Ahorn hat doch jeder
AXO ich find die Euptelea pleiosperma - Schönulme hat auch was

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Teich4You (28. Dez. 2016)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> ich hab da ein Tipp:
> 
> Ulme Hiller
> ...


So einen würde ich auch nehmen 
http://www.baumschule-newgarden.de/...80-cm-B--200-cm---Garten-Bonsai--101227-.html

Ne mal ehrlich finde im Netz grade keine Bezugsquelle für einen Hochstamm oder ähnliches. Wo bekommt man die? Finde ich richtig gut.


----------



## Michael H (28. Dez. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> So einen würde ich auch nehmen
> http://www.baumschule-newgarden.de/...80-cm-B--200-cm---Garten-Bonsai--101227-.html


Hallo 
Auf solche Krüppel ( meine Meinung ) steh ich ja gar nicht ..



toschbaer schrieb:


> Ich glaub Michael möchte gerne Schatten am Teich
> und gleichzeitig einen eyecatcher
> LG
> Friedhelm



Da hat's jemand Verstanden .....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Dez. 2016)

Hi Florian,

diese Ulme wird mit den Angaben "6m hoch und ähnlich breit" ja noch ein bischen größer als ein "kleiner" __ Fächerahorn


----------



## Teich4You (28. Dez. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Florian,
> 
> diese Ulme wird mit den Angaben "6m hoch und ähnlich breit" ja noch ein bischen größer als ein "kleiner" __ Fächerahorn


Schnipp, schnapp wird sie nur 2 Meter hoch


----------



## lollo (29. Dez. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Angaben "6m hoch und ähnlich breit"



Hallo,

und wenn der Zaun im Bild die Nachbargrenze ist, muß er von dieser einen Abstand von 4 m haben.


----------



## muh.gp (29. Dez. 2016)

Setz doch einfach den __ Ahorn. Ich habe vier davon im Garten, die zwar noch klein, aber vor allem im Herbst einfach ein Traum sind. Die Aussage mit der Sonne kann ich nicht teilen. Alle vier stehen voll in der Sonne und kommen mit dem Regen und einem gelegentlich Gießen gut aus. Zudem sind sie vom Wachstum echt langsam.

Einfach mal machen, Versuch macht kluch... 

Ich habe meine immer im Herbst gekauft, da bekommt man auch größere Pflanzen zu erschwinglichen Preisen.


----------



## troll20 (29. Dez. 2016)

__ Reis weg und mach den Teich endlich größer


----------



## andreas w. (29. Dez. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Den __ Ahorn kann ich für mich nicht mehr nutzen. Jetzt fängt der Zweite nach 4-5 Jahren an braune Blätter und Äste  zu bekommen.....Das ist diese Pilz im Boden.


He Totto,
die Erfahrung hatten wir leider auch vor längerem machen müssen. Was mir danach gesagt wurde, unser Boden ist Sauer. Lehmboden und somit schlecht wasserdurchlässig. Der Ahorn sollte keine nassen Füße haben und Wasser muß abfließen können. Also hab ich ein großes Loch mit Kies als Drainage gebuddelt - funktioniert größtenteils.

Kann das bei dir auch sein daß durch eine Staunässe von unten der Pilz im Boden eine gute Chance hat? Dagegen machen kannste wahrscheinlich nicht viel aber mit dem Wissen kann man die Pflanzen entsprechend auswählen - durstigere mit Speichermöglichkeit. So wie man´s von daheim aus dem Bierkeller kennt   . Duck und wech. Gruß


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Dez. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und wenn der Zaun im Bild die Nachbargrenze ist, muß er von dieser einen Abstand von 4 m haben.



Hi,

das kommt immer aufs jeweilige Bundesland an. Die einzuhaltenden Pflanzeabstände werden, auch je nach Wachstum eines Baumes, extrem unterschiedlich gehandhabt

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael H (30. Dez. 2016)

Hallo

Keine Angst da wäre noch  genug Platz  bis zum Nachbarn...


----------



## lollo (30. Dez. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das kommt immer aufs jeweilige Bundesland an


Hallo,

das ist richtig, aber große Unterschiede gibt es da in den BL kaum, denn am Anfang sind die Bäumchen ja noch alle schön klein, aber dann, 
wenn sie größer sind geht das gejammere dann los. Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung, in unserer Nachbarschaft läuft gerade so eine Aktion, wo der
Besitzer schon zum 3. mal den Gärtner kommen lassen mußte um seine zu nahe an die Grenze gesetzten Stäucher und Bäume zurück zu schneiden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Dez. 2016)

Hi Lollo,

die Verjährungsfrist liegt jedenfalls bei 5 Jahren. Hat ein Nachbar ein Bäumchen, selbst wenn es anfangs noch winzig war und zu nahe an seiner Grenze saß nach der Pflanzung 5 Jahre oder mehr stillschweigend geduldet hat er keine Rechte mehr mehr ein entfernen zu verlangen

hier sind die vorgeschriebenen Abstände für große Bäume übrigens nur 2m, Kleinbäume/Großsträucher - wie die vorgeschlagene Ulme mit ihren 6m Höhe/Breite - 1m, Zierträucher (ganz egal wie hoch/breit die mal werden) gar nur 0,5m

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael H (30. Dez. 2016)

Hallo
Denke schon es wird ein __ Ahorn . Wann kauf ich den am besten , bzw, wann Pflanz ich den am Besten .
Im www steht ja ganzjährig , kann mir aber nicht Vorstellen das Januar / Februar eine gute Zeit wäre zum einpflanzen .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Dez. 2016)

Hi Michael,

Containerpflanzen kann man schon ganzjährig setzen solange jedenfalls der Boden frostfrei ist, In deiner "warmen" Ecke also kein Problem

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael H (30. Dez. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Containerpflanzen kann man schon ganzjährig setzen solange jedenfalls der Boden frostfrei ist, In deiner "warmen" Ecke also kein Problem
> 
> MfG Frank


Halo
Aktuell -4Grad und Heute nacht solles noch bis -7Grad runter gehn . Denke mal Februar/März wäre die bessere Zeit zu neu Pflanzen .


----------



## lollo (31. Dez. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die Verjährungsfrist liegt jedenfalls bei 5 Jahren


Moin Frank,

richtig, bei uns sogar bei 6 Jahren.



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> hat er keine Rechte mehr mehr ein entfernen zu verlangen


richtig, dafür aber das jährliche Beschneiden der überhängenden Äste, und das kann bei großen Bäumen dem Besitzer recht teuer kommen.



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> hier sind die vorgeschriebenen Abstände für große Bäume übrigens nur 2m


auch in Hessen gilt bei stark wachsenden Bäumen die Mindestabstandgröße von 4 m, weil dieses einheitlich schon im BGB § 903 bis 924 verankert ist.
[DLMURL="https://justizministerium.hessen.de/sites/default/files/media/hmdjie/nachbarrecht.pdf"]siehe hier[/DLMURL]



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Zierträucher (ganz egal wie hoch/breit die mal werden) gar nur 0,5m


0,5 m ist hier der Mindestabstand, und der darf die 3 fache Höhe nicht überschreiten, und rüberwachsen darf dann sowieso nichts.

Bei den heutigen Grundstücksgrößen sollte sich jeder vorher im klaren sein, was er mit welchem Abstand zur Grundstücksgrenze setzt,
um späteren Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Dez. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Bei den heutigen Grundstücksgrößen sollte sich jeder vorher im klaren sein, was er mit welchem Abstand zur Grundstücksgrenze setzt,
> um späteren Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen.



ja, das mit kleinen Grundstücken kenn ich. Unseres ist mit nur 2400qm2 auch eines der kleinen im Dorf

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Dez. 2016)

Das hört sich nach Potenzial zur Teichvergrößerung an. Muss ja bei dem (kleinen) Grundstück nicht so groß ausfallen.


----------



## Teich4You (31. Dez. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ja, das mit kleinen Grundstücken kenn ich. Unseres ist mit nur 2400qm2 auch eines der kleinen im Dorf
> 
> MfG Frank


Meinen Neid hast du.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Dez. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach Potenzial zur Teichvergrößerung an. Muss ja bei dem (kleinen) Grundstück nicht so groß ausfallen.



Hi Roland,

nee, noch mal vergrößert wird wohl net mehr. 3 Teichanlagen in 25 Jahren reichen voll und ganz. Mann kratz nun ja auch gewaltig an der 50 und der Gesundheitzustand wird auch net mehr besser. Da 1/3 der Fläche bebaut ist und die Wiese zu den Nachbarn eine Hanglage ist stehen auch kaum noch 100qm2 an ebenener Fläche rund um den Teich zur Verfügung 

Muttern würde mir den Arsch versohlen wenn ich auch noch ihre Gemüsebeete und den Wächeplatz unter Wasser setzen würde

MfG Frank


----------



## andreas w. (2. Jan. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Roland,
> Muttern würde mir den Arsch versohlen wenn ich auch noch ihre Gemüsebeete und den Wäscheplatz unter Wasser setzen würde
> 
> MfG Frank



... und mit was? ... mit Recht .

Denke das mit eurer Platz Einteilung im Grundstück habt ihr schon richtig gemacht, auch wenn´s manchmal juckt. Kenn ich aber so iss alles gut 

Ach so, übrigens ... ein frohes und gesundes Neues


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Jan. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Unseres ist mit nur 2400qm2 auch eines der kleinen im Dorf


Du Großgrundbesitzer.


----------



## jolantha (3. Jan. 2017)

Meiner ist einfach abgestorben, nach dem Umsetzeh ,und das nach 10 Jahren. 
Erst rollten sich die Blätter ein, dann verdorrten die kleineren Seitenäste, und dann war er tot.
Habe ihn aber die gesamte Zei gut gegossen. 
Vielleicht waren es am neuen Standort ja auch mal wieder die Wühlmäuse .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Jan. 2017)

jolantha schrieb:


> Meiner ist einfach abgestorben, nach dem Umsetzeh ,und das nach 10 Jahren.
> Erst rollten sich die Blätter ein, dann verdorrten die kleineren Seitenäste, und dann war er tot.
> Habe ihn aber die gesamte Zei gut gegossen.
> Vielleicht waren es am neuen Standort ja auch mal wieder die Wühlmäuse .



Hi Anne,

das klang eher nach Verticillum-Welke

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Jan. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das klang eher nach Verticillum-Welke


So wie bei mir


----------



## andreas w. (3. Jan. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Verticillum-Welke



He Frank, was issen das? betrifft das nur die __ Ahorn und hat das evtl. auch mit der Stau-nässe zu tun?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## rollikoi (3. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Andreas

ich bin zwar nicht Frank aber ich sage mal das Staunässe die Verticillium-Welke begünstigt.
Die Krankheit wird ja von einem Pilz ausgelöst und Pilze mögen es feucht.

LG Bernd


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Jan. 2017)

Hi Andreas,

Verticillum sind Pilzarten die viele verschiedene holzige Pflanzen befallen (es sind rund 70 Baum- und Straucharten bekannt die davon befallen werden)
Ahorne, insbesonders die kleinen, langsamwüchsigen japanischen Arten, sind dafür extrem anfällig.
Die Pilze verstopfen von oben nach unten wandernd nach und nach die Leitungsbahnen sodas  erst Laub net mehr genug Wasser bekommt und vertrocknet (zusammenschrumpelt und hängenbleibt), dann trocknen die feinen  Äste ab, später kräftigere und schließlich der ganze Baum. Da der Pilz im Holzkörper lebt kann man keine Fungizide spritzen. Somit bleibt bleibt bei ersten Anzeichen nur ein Rückschnitt bis tief ins gesunde Holz (ist aber immer ein Glücksspiel da man net weiß wie weit der Pilz schon im Holz verbreitet ist). Die Pilze setzen sich auch im Boden fest sodas man an Stellen oder nahe davon wo ein befallenes Gehölz stand jahrelang keine neuen Fächerahorne ect. mehr anpflanzen kann

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (4. Jan. 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung, ich glaube, daß es bei mir dann auch eher der Pilz war. 
Also auf ein Neues ! Neuer __ Ahorn und neuer Standplatz


----------



## rollikoi (4. Jan. 2017)

Hallo nochmal,

mir sind auch schon zwei Ahorne durch den Pilz eingegangen. Einen neuen __ Ahorn pflanze ich nur noch im Kübel und vermeide Gartenerde einzubringen.
Vielleicht ersetze ich aber den geplanten Ahorn im Kübel durch einen robusten Korkflügelstrauch (Euonymus alatus) der auch eine tolle Herbstfärbung hat.

LG Bernd


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,

nochmals zur Staunässe. Ich habe bei mir absolut sandigen Boden. (unsere Straße heisst Sandweg) Bei uns versickert das Wasser sofort, dennoch hat unser __ Fächerahorn den Pilz bekommen.


----------



## rollikoi (5. Jan. 2017)

Meine Ahorne hatten auch keine Staunässe,ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt das die Welke durch Staunässe entsteht sondern lediglich dadurch bevorteilt wird.

LG Bernd


----------



## andreas w. (5. Jan. 2017)

Zu Frank´s toller Erklärung eine Frage: was wäre wenn man rundum den ehemaligen Pflanz-Platz die oberen ca. zehn Zentimeter auf der Fläche von ca 1,5x1,5 Metern (jenach Größe des __ Ahorn) Erde tauscht? Alte Erde abgraben und auf die Kompostanlage bringen und von dort kann man sicher auch neuen Boden (Erde) käuflich erwerben und daheim mit dem vorhandenen Boden per umgraben vermischen und somit erneuern.

Würde das nicht auch passen, wenn man nicht sooo große Grundstücke zur Verfügung hat?

Ist nur mal ne Frage und vielleicht eine Idee. Wenn der Platz für den Ahorn gepasst hätte, warum umschwenken - wenn´s funktioniert was ich gefragt habe.


----------



## rollikoi (5. Jan. 2017)

@Andreas,

das könnte dann gehen wenn du die Fläche verdoppelst und auf einen Meter aushebst(mindestens) und mit gedämpfter Erde auffüllst.
Aber selbst das ist keine Garantie. Ist der Pilz im Boden ist er sehr hartnäckig und langlebig.

LG Bernd


----------



## marcus18488 (5. Jan. 2017)

Wenn nichts hilft, notfalls die chemische Keule verwenden. 
Gibt sehr gute Mittel gegen Pilze im Boden 

LG Marcus


----------



## rollikoi (5. Jan. 2017)

Es gibt gutwirkende Fungizide am Markt.
Aber keins davon wirkt gegen diesen Pilz. Chemische Keule nutzt in dem Fall also nix.

LG Bernd


----------



## lollo (6. Jan. 2017)

rollikoi schrieb:


> mir sind auch schon zwei Ahorne durch den Pilz eingegangen.


Hallo,

manchmal bringen diese den Pilz auch schon mit. Da gab es doch mal vor längerer Zeit mal so eine Aktion über einen Discounter vertriebene
Ahorne, die den Pilz schon hatten.


----------



## rollikoi (6. Jan. 2017)

Ob der Pilz schon vorher im Boden war oder ob man ihn mit einer optisch gesunden Pflanze einschleppt, ändert nix am Endergebnis, der __ Ahorn ist tot.
Wessen Schuld es war lässt sich nachträglich nicht mehr klären.

LG Bernd


----------



## Michael H (6. Jan. 2017)

Hallo

Vielleicht wäre das ja eine Alternative ...

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## andreas w. (6. Jan. 2017)

Erde tauschen ist auf jeden Fall keine Option - jedenfalls keine sinnvolle.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Jan. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Vielleicht wäre das ja eine Alternative ...
> 
> * defekter Link entfernt *



aber nur wenn man Kunstpflanzen mag die dem "Orginal" net mal annähernd ähnlich sehen


----------



## rollikoi (6. Jan. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Vielleicht wäre das ja eine Alternative ...
> 
> * defekter Link entfernt *




Das wäre ne gute Alternative, der verzeiht so manchen Pflegefehler.

LG Bernd


----------



## andreas w. (6. Jan. 2017)

und das Problem mit dem Pilz ist auch gegessen


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Jan. 2017)

Öde anstelle vom A-Horn einen B-Horn pflanzen. 
Bei mir wächst ein wild aufgegangener, den ich im Frühjahr beseitige


----------

